# Woolf meets a dog!!



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

For a while now we had been stuck at a 10-20 ft distance as Woolf's threshold. This weekend that changed!!

First video, DH had taken the leash on Woolf. I had already done several sniff passes with Woolf and was losing my self-control. Teamwork - yes!! Only 1 instance of a reaction - excitement and you can hear just a hint of aggression at one point.

training 3 10212012.mp4 - YouTube

Second video is just a nice walk for the 2 dogs. Woolf wanted to watch Cleo (other dog) and wanted to avoid looking as well, he couldn't decide which. 

training 4 10212012.mp4 - YouTube

After this session, he zonked out for the rest of the evening. Proud of him, he worked hard.


----------



## Neo93 (Apr 25, 2011)

Great job!!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow, great job guys!! You guys did amazingly! Be super proud of yourselves!


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

Kudos to you for sticking with a reactive dog. Many people give up much too easily. I saw a girl with 2 dogs on a walk the other day, that I want to say were reactive, I asked "no good?" she just kept walking and pulled her dogs away and replied, "it's just easier this way..."

Some people...


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Great job to both you and Woolf!
It is so worth it when all of you hard work starts to pay off!


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks all.

Going from a feral pup scared of his own shadow, learning humans aren't the big scary monsters he thought they were, to now at least one dog 

Couple more weeks of this then on to his biggest challenge - other GSD


----------

